# Post your TF300T homescreen



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Every section needs one


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I keep it simple









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Natemodz Red representing on my GNex and TF300T!










Sent from my Asus TF300T using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Every section needs one
> 
> View attachment 25236


How did you get the battery percentages? Are you on the cyanmod rom?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

camblue said:


> How did you get the battery percentages? Are you on the cyanmod rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


yup!


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

are there any themes available yet?

wow just looked in Play Store and answered my own question lol


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's mine for now.










Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pendragon11 (Jun 8, 2012)

oo3 said:


> Here's mine for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what Widgets you rocking?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

pendragon11 said:


> what Widgets you rocking?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


HD Widgets for the clock and weather, Simple Calendar Widget, and Simple Text app for the dock. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertlamb256 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rocking AOKP with HD Widgets

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paedz718 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

